# installer adobe reader



## vivemac (29 Mai 2011)

Je possède un iBOOKG4 avecMACOS10.4.11;pour imprimer des billets achetés sur le site de la FNAC ,il faut que j'installe la version 7 d'acrobat reader;j'ai trouvé adbe Rder 70-fra-full.exe et l'ai téléchargé dans les outils de firefox mais ne suis pas plus avancée!que faut-il faire de plus?Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------




vivemac a dit:


> Je possède un iBOOKG4 avecMACOS10.4.11;pour imprimer des billets achetés sur le site de la FNAC ,il faut que j'installe la version 7 d'acrobat reader;j'ai trouvé adbe Rder 70-fra-full.exe et l'ai téléchargé dans les outils de firefox mais ne suis pas plus avancée!que faut-il faire de plus?Merci


On me dit que mon message est trop court!je n'y comprend rien.


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

vivemac a dit:


> Je possède un iBOOKG4 avecMACOS10.4.11;pour imprimer des billets achetés sur le site de la FNAC ,il faut que j'installe la version 7 d'acrobat reader;j'ai trouvé adbe Rder 70-fra-full.exe et l'ai téléchargé dans les outils de firefox mais ne suis pas plus avancée!que faut-il faire de plus?Merci
> 
> On me dit que mon message est trop court!je n'y comprend rien.




Les fichiers téléchargés .exe sont des fichiers Windows  tu ne pourras donc pas l'installer sur ton Mac ! Regardes là
cordialement JPP

Parfois le message est trop court lorsque tu tapes moins de.... 5 lettres je crois  Tu rajoutes alors ....


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjur,

Et en allant sur le site d'Adobe, ça devrait aler, non ?


--
Edit Grilled, mais c'est de saison; quant à l'ale, ça serait avec plaisir


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjur,
> 
> Et en allant sur le site d'Adobe, ça devrait aler, non ?



Pour ale(r) faut une bonne pinte


----------

